# Education fees for PR



## hope4all

Am planning to do a Phd after getting my PR, will universities consider my as a citizen and I can pay demotic students fee ?


----------



## robboat

No - you will not be a citizen until you qualify and have been approved for citizenship......usually 4 years.

You need to check with the university of your choice as to the fees payable.....they can vary with the type of PR visa you have and how long you have been in the country.

Good luck.


----------



## Boboa

Hi Hope, you will not be a citizen however you will pay same/almost same fees as citizens. This is dependant on the university but in general are 25-80% lower than International student fees. There are certain limitations to PR, especially when it comes to "free" study (HECS/HELP etc), and other loans provided by Commonwealth government.


----------



## hope4all

Thanks Boboa

That's was my understanding, my status won't be a citizen at that time, I am a PR holder but will
Be treated like a student in university fees.

This makes a big different as you said, I will do my research and ask universities.


----------



## Sham

I believe if you plan to do a research based Phd and can find a supervisor it is free for a PR holder


----------



## Green76

You have to get first the citizenship of the Australia. So that's why you can check the collages for that fees you have to join the course. Online courses Australia


----------



## mehaibia abdou

Hey all, Plz wanna ask about how I will get PR IN Sydney if I apply for student visa, how long it takes and what about the fees. Thunx


----------



## Mic2608

Hey all,

I am expecting my PR to be granted in a few months and I am looking into going to University next year.

From what I found out so far,once you are a PR you will be considered a commonwealth student eg pay the domestic fees.
BUT you are still not eligible for HECS or government assistance centrelink.

Much appreciate if anyone could share their experience on that subject!


----------



## hope4all

Mic2608 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am expecting my PR to be granted in a few months and I am looking into going to University next year.
> 
> From what I found out so far,once you are a PR you will be considered a commonwealth student eg pay the domestic fees.
> BUT you are still not eligible for HECS or government assistance centrelink.
> 
> Much appreciate if anyone could share their experience on that subject!


Thanks for the useful information .

What is average Phd research degree domestic student fees/ year ?


----------



## Nag

Hi all,

the university websites if you see, its an ocean of info and thousands of hyperlinks.  

anyway, depands of PR visa type the fees will be waived off. But we need to pay students assistance and amenities fee anyway. But PhD is highly competitive, again depends on unversity, i am taking about Monash Unversity. 

You may apply online for PhD and you can automatically select scholarship option too in it. If you are lucky to get scholarship, then Hurrey, at least you can survive as a single person. But if you are with family, then, alternative income source is advicable as part time jobs etc. 

these are my opinion, gained from lot of review from Unversity websites and calculations etc done with the help of my friend who is in australia currently.

rgds
nag


----------



## hope4all

Nag said:


> Hi all,
> 
> the university websites if you see, its an ocean of info and thousands of hyperlinks.
> 
> anyway, depands of PR visa type the fees will be waived off. But we need to pay students assistance and amenities fee anyway. But PhD is highly competitive, again depends on unversity, i am taking about Monash Unversity.
> 
> You may apply online for PhD and you can automatically select scholarship option too in it. If you are lucky to get scholarship, then Hurrey, at least you can survive as a single person. But if you are with family, then, alternative income source is advicable as part time jobs etc.
> 
> these are my opinion, gained from lot of review from Unversity websites and calculations etc done with the help of my friend who is in australia currently.
> 
> rgds
> nag


Thanks Nag, ver useful.
I am considering a research Phd which might allow me to part time jobs ( well its also depends on the research load ).

Dose the job market rank Phd based on universities ? e.g is curtin, UniSA postgraduate degree reputable and recognized ?


----------



## Nag

hi

Try all good ranked universities. Obviously top ranked unversities are competitive in getting admission. try applying at least 3 Universities. and at least 3 courses in each who are eligible for scholarships.

Job Market generally not much bothered about the rank of unviersities unless it is very low ranked one.

All the best. Let me know if you succeed. I could not get Scholarship for Monash recently.

Rgds
Nag


----------



## hope4all

Nag said:


> hi
> 
> Try all good ranked universities. Obviously top ranked unversities are competitive in getting admission. try applying at least 3 Universities. and at least 3 courses in each who are eligible for scholarships.
> 
> Job Market generally not much bothered about the rank of unviersities unless it is very low ranked one.
> 
> All the best. Let me know if you succeed. I could not get Scholarship for Monash recently.
> 
> Rgds
> Nag


Phd fees for international students range in 2x,000 AUD, what about citizen/PRl students how much is't 10% of this e.g 2,xxx AUD ? 
I considering self financing my Phd


----------

